# Dump Bios???



## Bangister (Jul 24, 2005)

Will somebody please explain what this will do?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2005)

extract the bios from your card and store it into a file


----------



## Bangister (Jul 24, 2005)

what would it exactly do after you dump the bios???  It's also kinda weird how ATI Tool 25B recognizes my card as 128 bit, I think I have a 256 bit in my Asus X800 card.   

please explain dump bios and is it necessary for me to do this?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 24, 2005)

It is not necassary to dump your BIOS unless you  A: plan to mess with flashing your card(have a backup of your original in case) or B: plan to edit/view/check your BIOS in a BIOS editor


----------

